# Kayaking and motherhood. Are they compatible?



## MommaL (May 9, 2007)

I am a new mom, and I'm wondering if I'll ever get to go out on the river with my husband again. Is there anyone out there who has found a solution to this problem? 
I was thinking it would be nice to meet another kayaking couple with small children. We could meet at the river and take turns babysitting/kayaking. What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

look into rafting, I was started very young on trips like the san juan, or the upper colorado. I don't know how fun it'll be for you parents but I know it was fun for me as a little kid. just my 2 cents, congrates on parenthood.
-Tom


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

Friends who like kids can also be handy to have around. I babysat my friends little girl for him while he ran down Bear Creek before I took my turn. She loved seeing him come to the take out in all his gear!!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

My wife and i have taken turns babysitting. I ran black rock while she and our son drove along the road watching each rapid from the bank. Then we switched and she ran lower clear creek. Then at the bottom, it was a free for all and we playboated as we wanted....pretty good set up. This year, my son is 2 1/2 and we are planning a float on a duckie down the s. platte. We hope to do a good float section later in the year, but at least this will be a start and close to home. Let me know if you want to try to work something out. DNR -- Colorado Online Streamflows


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

There's a couple in the PPWC that alternate boating/babysitting among the two of them. If you'd like to be introduced, send me a PM. They're daughter is about 2.5 ish.


----------



## JesseR (Oct 24, 2006)

I am a fairly new Mama (Lilli is 18 months) and an avid paddler. Last year and the start of this year we both got a ton of paddling in. Honestly, not as much together, because you've got to get more creative. As others have mentioned, we've done the I paddle, he babysits, and then switch, especially if there is something your friends are doing laps on. We've also drug along friends/babysitters, and these days lilli is up on the river with us most of the time, getting used to put in and take out life. I will admit that I do paddle more with others. In fact the girls love it because I paddle more with them, as I used to paddle primarily with my hubbie and the guys. But I think it is what you make of it. We hope to have little one in a boat as soon as possible, and I think the exposure to river life is so important and valuable. Look for other parents, friends to take along, playparks, etc. I guarantee the more you get on the river the better parents you'll be, because you'll be that much more grounded. PM if you want more info.

Cheers...and congrats!



MommaL said:


> I am a new mom, and I'm wondering if I'll ever get to go out on the river with my husband again. Is there anyone out there who has found a solution to this problem?
> I was thinking it would be nice to meet another kayaking couple with small children. We could meet at the river and take turns babysitting/kayaking. What do you think?


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*My wife is back on the water finally*

I tried for a long time to get my wife back on the water. Now that that the kidlet is on the water himself, she's back in. She probably could have done so much earlier, but I think there was this fear factor in her not so much of paddling as it was a "what if something happens to me?" issue. Moms as rule tend to think of males as not so great at raising kids as they are. I don't want that to sound sexist, but my wife has always said to me that I could never do it all by myself (horseshit, was usually my answer). 

Personally I think boating moms should get back out as soon as possible. A) the exercise is great, B) Getting a break from parenting is necessary. C) Adult time is theraputic. 

So develop your babysitter network, and get out there.


----------



## nicoleg (Nov 14, 2003)

*related... kayaking and pregnancy?*

Hey MommaL,
Did you still boat while you were pregnant? I'm at 16 weeks and got out the past two weekends, figuring that so long as I kept to runs I was comfortable on and familiar with I would be ok. Water was a little high this weekend on the Ark, and I found myself upside down a few times in fractions, a run I don't think I have ever flipped on in the past! Felt a little more scared than usual. I figure it's one of those things where something drastic could possibly happen (swim leading to abdominal trauma?), but that if I keep it low key it should be ok. Any other current or previously pregnant paddlers have any thoughts on the topic?
-nicole


----------



## randie (Apr 22, 2004)

nicoleg said:


> Hey MommaL,
> Did you still boat while you were pregnant? I'm at 16 weeks and got out the past two weekends, figuring that so long as I kept to runs I was comfortable on and familiar with I would be ok. Water was a little high this weekend on the Ark, and I found myself upside down a few times in fractions, a run I don't think I have ever flipped on in the past! Felt a little more scared than usual. I figure it's one of those things where something drastic could possibly happen (swim leading to abdominal trauma?), but that if I keep it low key it should be ok. Any other current or previously pregnant paddlers have any thoughts on the topic?
> -nicole


Hey Nicole! 
I was pregnant last summer and boated until I was 8months...things just were really uncomfortable after that. I definately toned my style down. Boated mostly class II and Browns (a run i'm very comfortable and familiar with). Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## randie (Apr 22, 2004)

*Proud Boating Mom*

Hey MammaL! There are plenty of families getting on the river. It's a matter of networking, and a little more effort to make it through the day. But of coarse it's all worth it! And what better place for you baby to hang out?! My son is 7 months old and i was out on the river 5/7 days last week! Just like all other aspects of momhood, there's a bit more to do to get going, but you can definately be a mom and a boater at the same time! See you and your family on the river!


----------



## MommaL (May 9, 2007)

Hey Nicoleg,
I did paddle, but I stuck to class II, because I was concerned about being underwater too long and not delivering enough oxygen to the baby's developing brain. I thought about the possibility to abdominal trauma as well. The chances of having a problem are slim, but I didn't want to take the chance. Congratulations to you!


nicoleg said:


> Hey MommaL,
> Did you still boat while you were pregnant? I'm at 16 weeks and got out the past two weekends, figuring that so long as I kept to runs I was comfortable on and familiar with I would be ok. Water was a little high this weekend on the Ark, and I found myself upside down a few times in fractions, a run I don't think I have ever flipped on in the past! Felt a little more scared than usual. I figure it's one of those things where something drastic could possibly happen (swim leading to abdominal trauma?), but that if I keep it low key it should be ok. Any other current or previously pregnant paddlers have any thoughts on the topic?
> -nicole


----------



## nicoleg (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks Randie and MommaL... I agree, it's not really worth taking the chance. I was talking with a co-worker about this, who is a mountaineer mom of two teens, and she said, "just wait... this is the first decision of many similar ones you'll be making for the rest of your life". yikes! 

I think sticking with class II- III after the runoff peaks should be ok, so I may stay off the river for a few weeks. Maybe also hanging up the playboat and taking the creeker will be more stable and definitely more comfortable as I get larger.

I appreciate the congrats!


----------



## raftmwd (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I have a 22-month old and she spends the days on the raft (deflated in the shop) but at least she is in the boat. I think you have to get out in your kayak to keep your sanity and to be a good momma for the little one. I paddled until I was 7.5 months pregnant and I don't know if there is a correlation but the little munchkin can't get enough of water. I would love to have a ladies paddle group and leave the little ones with dad and then vice-versa. Anyone up for it?


----------



## MommaL (May 9, 2007)

raftmwd said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have a 22-month old and she spends the days on the raft (deflated in the shop) but at least she is in the boat. I think you have to get out in your kayak to keep your sanity and to be a good momma for the little one. I paddled until I was 7.5 months pregnant and I don't know if there is a correlation but the little munchkin can't get enough of water. I would love to have a ladies paddle group and leave the little ones with dad and then vice-versa. Anyone up for it?


Hi raftmwd,
Our family would be up for some switcharoo kayaking. I like the idea of the paddle group with guys getting out together, and the gals too.


----------



## Southerngal (May 1, 2007)

I paddled class 3 up to 7 months and didn't have any problems. I actually felt more nervous driving back and forth to the river than being on the river. I mostly paddled rivers that I knew and didn't flip while I was pregnant (no playing). Now we paddle with 2 or 3 other families with kids and the moms paddle together and then switch and the dads paddle. We don't get to paddle with our husbands much but I think when the kids get a little older we may be able to watch each others kids and free up at least one couple to paddle together. It's really nice to have a group of families to paddle and camp with.


----------



## BradM (Apr 13, 2007)

Check out the third or fourth article down...

The Zoar Rap May 2006 - Feast and Famine, DemoFest 2006, Secrets of the Deerfield, Kayaking and Motherhood, Kayaking in Lowell, My Son the Kayaker


----------



## wondergirl (Oct 21, 2003)

*Mommy Go Boating*

My daughter will be 2 this summer and i'm finally back in the hole, paddling and loving it. For me, it just took a couple of seasons off to get comfortable in my body again (and in my boat). My husband and I still have to play 'pass the baby' in the parking lot, but you know what? We have the rest of our lives to paddle together again. The time with a young baby will be gone before we know it. Give yourself the space to enjoy where you are now, and know the gear is only getting better and will be there for you whenever you have the time to get back on the water. For me, I'm not much of a rafter and would rather paddle by myself than bumble down some Class I river aching for a my hardshell.


----------



## wondergirl (Oct 21, 2003)

*Mommy Go Boating*

My daughter will be 2 this summer and i'm finally back in the hole, paddling and loving it. For me, it just took a couple of seasons off to get comfortable in my body again (and in my boat). My husband and I still have to play 'pass the baby' in the parking lot, but you know what? We have the rest of our lives to paddle together again. The time with a young baby will be gone before we know it. Give yourself the space to enjoy where you are now, and know the gear is only getting better and will be there for you whenever you have the time to get back on the water. For me, I'm not much of a rafter and would rather paddle by myself than bumble down some Class I river aching for my kayak.


----------

